# Wallowa Lake In Oregon



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Can anyone give input on section to stay in? also, does anyone know if there is wi-fi available?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

http://www.oregonstateparks.org/park_27.php


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Wi-fi, doubt it, Stat Parks don't have them often.

We like staying in the back of C Loop, it's quiet and the deer will come out more often. C46 on the outside or inside are all spacious, pull thru sites are nice. I didn't care for the long straight strip of the A loop, just seems crazy busy. I'd also avoid the sites near the group tent sites, those sites near the showers in E & D will be busy with folks walking through sites to shower and use the bathroom.

Deer can be very friendly, and will come right up to your table. They often will sleep right near your RV too.









First trip was with friends and their family reunion, plenty big that we had our own privacy but enough space to bring everyone together too. 









Going back this summer, Sean is doing a Brass Camp at the lake and we may take the boat up, but haven't fully decided.


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

2 summers ago we camped there and the camp host stated they had to drive half way to Joseph (about 3 miles) to get a signal. No wi-fi and probably no signal due to the mountains.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

this place says they have wi-fi at the coffee shop across the street. Park has cable and some sites you can get Satellite signal








Park At The River


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Ditch the wi-fi for a few days and stay at the State Park, it's beautiful and when I saw "No Campfires" for Park at the River it only confirmed my comment.. stay at the State Park.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Y-Guy said:


> Ditch the wi-fi for a few days and stay at the State Park, it's beautiful and when I saw "No Campfires" for Park at the River it only confirmed my comment.. stay at the State Park.


No fires really bites, but not a deal breaker....checking with my peeps to be sure


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Ditch the wi-fi for a few days and stay at the State Park, it's beautiful and when I saw "No Campfires" for Park at the River it only confirmed my comment.. stay at the State Park.


No fires really bites, but not a deal breaker....checking with my peeps to be sure








[/quote]

Wait...

WiFi trumps a Campfire?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Ditch the wi-fi for a few days and stay at the State Park, it's beautiful and when I saw "No Campfires" for Park at the River it only confirmed my comment.. stay at the State Park.


No fires really bites, but not a deal breaker....checking with my peeps to be sure








[/quote]

Wait...

WiFi trumps a Campfire?








[/quote]

It's possible! Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!
My peeps are pretty cool to be with, a fire makes the atmosphere, the people and things we do and places we go make the memories.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> WiFi trumps a Campfire?


Sacrilege I say Sacrilege!!! Before you know it she'll want to buy a Motorhome or install an Electric Fire Place!!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Y-Guy said:


> WiFi trumps a Campfire?


Sacrilege I say Sacrilege!!! Before you know it she'll want to buy a Motorhome or install an Electric Fire Place!!!
[/quote]

GASP!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

...go with the campfire location.

The internet will be there when you get home_.







_


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

I think we had wifi but I can't recall. It would have been verizon. the campground is a very nice place. One thing I think would be dirt dump and bordering on irresponsible would be to feed the deer without a whole bunch of precautions. We saw one of the bucks get upset when some neighbors ran out of food -- not pretty. But Wallowa is definitly a nice place to camp. Believe we had verizon wifi, but maybe we had to go back to town.... Nice campground.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Doxie, I went by this campground 4 times in the past two weeks taking my son to Brass Camp at Wallowa Lake. It doesn't look all that bad, its not on the water like the State Campground but you are nestled in the little thriving community tourist area of Wallowa Lake, sites are not as big as the State ones but appeared to be decent as well. The campground and area have some large mature trees to shade the campground. All in all if Wi-Fi is important I'd give the place a go.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Y-Guy said:


> Doxie, I went by this campground 4 times in the past two weeks taking my son to Brass Camp at Wallowa Lake. It doesn't look all that bad, its not on the water like the State Campground but you are nestled in the little thriving community tourist area of Wallowa Lake, sites are not as big as the State ones but appeared to be decent as well. The campground and area have some large mature trees to shade the campground. All in all if Wi-Fi is important I'd give the place a go.


Thank you Y-Guy! that was very kind of you !


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Hey you are alive, I was thinking out sending out a rescue Doxie to find out. Alas when I put the barrel on his collar he couldn't move, poor thing was grounded.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Y-Guy said:


> Hey you are alive, I was thinking out sending out a rescue Doxie to find out. Alas when I put the barrel on his collar he couldn't move, poor thing was grounded.


Hahaha! I have been really busy for last 2 months with my new family. I have finally met my siblings (same dad) after 51 years and we have been together camping and getting know each other. Their camp is in Idaho so we left the trailer there for 2 months. When there I have no cell and no internet







.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Very cool! You no cell, no internet? 12 step program and all! Very cool you met your extended family too!


----------

